
T-Mobile says it can’t be sued by users because of forced-arbitration clause - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/t-mobile-demands-forced-arbitration-to-avoid-lawsuit-over-selling-users-data/
======
PhantomGremlin
Seems to me the consumer response to this should be what happened to Uber.
_Everyone_ simply asks for arbitration. At over $10,000 per person, T-Mobile
might soon be begging for a single class action.

[https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-uber-ipo-
arbitration-...](https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-uber-ipo-arbitration-
miscalculation-20190508-story.html)

Does anyone know what the pitfalls are? Is everyone asking for individual
arbitration really feasible?

